# White Bass or small hybrid?



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Its was not caught in Ohio but is it a white bass or a small hybrid? The fish has a bunch of broken lines thats what makes me think its a hybrid. I also caught some with barely any broken lines that were definetely white bass but I'm not sure about this one. The lake that emties into this river is stocked w/ hybrids.


----------



## walleyeguy19 (Mar 13, 2011)

thats a white bass i caught 3 in north west ohio today and they are identical to that fish you caught


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

i'd say white bass


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Not to argue but I'd say it's a hybrid. White bass have a distinct lateral line, and the remainder of the lines are typically faint & do not extend to the tail.

That fish has 3 distinct lines extending to the tail. 

Look at this white bass's lateral line:


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I also go by the guide line that if more than one line extends to the tail its a hybrid. It's really the only way to tell from looking at a picture. I believe that there is a way to tell by the rough patches in their mouth as well. I don't remember it, but I'm sure you can find it somewhere. I would call it a hybrid as well.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I also agree on hybrid,I would love to know how thick the fish was,young hybrids are generally much thinner than a white bass of the same size.They just tend to look sleeker.


----------

